# I need a fitness buddy!



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

I am looking for a fitness buddy. Doesn't have to be in person, just someone that wants to get fit with a friend. I want to lose about 40 pounds, but can't seem to find the motivation on my own and keep it. Any takers?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

That's what I've been using the Skinny Up thread for. I try to post once a week, so my progress is noted somewhere, lol. There's a lot of good info there as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kmach (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi, Littlered- I'm in the same weight loss boat, and I would love a buddy to keep me motivated and on track. PM me, if you are still looking.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I am making a June schedule. I like making lists. Now to actually complete them..


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Ooooh! Pick me! I'm looking to lose about ten pounds but that's not the main goal... The main goal is to get healthy and fit 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi all  I'm up for all the weight loss buddies I can get. It can be a group thing


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok! So today is the day I really start getting myself on track! We just adopted a new dog and she LOVES going for long walks whereas my other puppy is part Great Pyrenees and would much rather lay in the sun all day lol so now that we haves miss Hattie in our home I have been walking nearly 3 miles each day!! Now to get motivated to really eat healthy!


----------



## kmach (Apr 28, 2013)

That sounds like a great start! I'm currently on vacation, so I won't be back to the grind until next Wed.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Can I join? Though I think I actually need someone talking me through walks so I don't find an excuse to turn around and go home. My cardiologist says i need to lose 60, I'd like to lose 40 but would be happy with 20lbs to start. I hit a plateau and instead that being the peak I continued to climb and level off, climb and level off. I just can't seem to lose. I've hit another plateau but can't afford anymore weight gain. I'm sure it has to do with age and hormones...


----------

